# Step-by-Step Directions for applying MTG



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Put some in your hand and then put it on.
I actually just put a spray bottle cap on it and spray it on.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

That's it? haha

Sorry, but some people were talking about braiding the tails after they apply it and then wraping them in vet wrap....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well you never said where you want to apply it. But to apply MTG itself all you have to do it put it on.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

My two mares have short tails (so....on their tails). But, I'm kind of worried because I have a grey mare and she ALWAYS wants to be a brown horse (she rolls in the mud ALL the time, haha). But, I'll try just applying it and see if there are any results.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Guess it depends on where you are applying it. For the tail I do little parts in the hair and dribble the mtg on and rub. Keep shaking the bottle it settles really fast. I start at the top doing little parts rubbing it into the tail bone all the way down to the tip of the bone. 
Then I just brush it really good. 
For the mane I dribble it along the crest and rub it in really good. Again finish with a good brushing. 
I don't do any wrapping. 
For a rain rot or skin problem I just put a little on the spot.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the steps, everyone. I'm hoping to purchase MTG soon...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an appy, so i know what you're talking about with short tails. I would shake up the bottle, and apply it only to the tail bone. I'd rub it in (i do wear gloves), then i lightly brush it, & put it into a light braid. After i finish braiding it, i loop the tail through where i started the braid a couple times. Then i vet wrap her tail (I don't vet wrap her tail bone) I use a whole roll, but that's because i don't have any scissors handy.

I do that when the vet wrap looks really ratty.

Vega's tail have grown a lot since I've been doing it. AKPaintlover, was the one who told me how to do it, and i love it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! I've been putting MTG on my horse cut mane for 2nd week, but so far no results.  May be just not long enough yet.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

My horse's pasture mate tore out chunks of his tail, so I've been using MTG for about a month. Here's some tips I've learned:

Don't apply it every day! I did this at first (oops!) until others on this forum told me to only apply it weekly. After I starting applying weekly, I noticed new hair growth in about 1 week.

Dirt + MTG = Goo. Yeah, after a while, the MTG and dirt (my mostly white Paint rolls a lot too!) will kind of build-up in the hair. I've just been brushing it out, but there's still some residue. We had one hot, sunny day, so I gave him a full rear-end wash and then re-started the MTG treatment. 

Since it sounds like you're going for length, I would also recommend to braid/tail bag it or do AKPaintLover/Appylover's trick with the Vetwrap!

Also, I find that I wash my hands really well, immediately after applying the MTG, the smell comes off my hands well enough to not smell like Bacon on a BBQ all day!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Put some in your hand and then put it on.


Put on rubber gloves, the smell stay's with you a long time. YUK!!!!


----------

